
Serverless-side rendering: How to sell 40k Yeezys without breaking the internet - siruelise
https://www.reaktor.com/blog/serverless-side-rendering-how-we-ensured-kanyes-midas-touch-didnt-break-the-internet/
======
nunez
Serverless.io is awesome! I don’t deploy to Lambda any other way.

